# Water and heating system stops working intermittently



## Lev (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi all, thanks in advance for any help you can offer.

At the beginning of this year we acquired a low income building as an investment property.

This building was installed with these GM peerless boilers connected in series:

http://www.peerlessboilers.com/Prod...ex-Heat®/tabid/128/Default.aspx#dnn_ataglance

These boilers seem to be controlled by this Tekmar boiler control unit:

http://www.tekmarcontrols.com/products/multi-staging/268.html

These boilers are responsible for hot water heating and for hot water. They are connected as shown in the first link - you can see a water heater on the left of the picture there (http://www.peerlessboilers.com/Portals/0/images/gmflex.jpg)

There's a vent system that vents out hot air from the boilers.

Recently the hot water stopped working.
On the Tekmar boiler control there's an error code, E02.
I looked up in the manual:

http://www.tekmarcontrols.com/images/_literature/268_d_06.pdf?lbisphpreq=1

E02:
The control has detected no increase in the supply water temperature within the BOIL Alert time setting.
Check to see if the boilers are operating properly using the Test button. To reset the alert, press and
hold the &#9650; and &#9660; buttons for 5 seconds while in the VIEW menu.


As soon as I reset the error, immediately the boilers start working and hot water gets produced and supplied as expected.
A couple of days later it stops again with the same error.

Any ideas/thoughts/troubleshooting ideas would be most welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## billshack (Nov 1, 2017)

check your pump , the flow is not good.


----------

